# Hwa Rang Do--Kicking.



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2003)

I recall reading that HRD has 365 kicks, one for each day of the week. How distinct are they--are some very minor variations of one another?

We've had some discussions about the differences between TKD and TSD kicks. How do HRD kicks differ?


----------



## Hwarang (Jan 17, 2003)

"I recall reading that HRD has 365 kicks, one for each day of the week. How distinct are they--are some very minor variations of one another?"

365 kicks does not mean that a frontkick to the face and a frontkick to the stomach are two different kick - or anything like that. 
There are 15 basic standing high kicks in Hwarang Do, ~50 different low kicks (some of them are in Hwarang Do vol.1 book), jumping kicks (all kicks are practiced with the front leg, back leg, and advancing) + special kicks (Tuksu joksul). The remaining kicks are kicking-combinations used for training and teaching different concepts.
So, eventhough we have a lot more kicks than for instance TKD, we're not talking 365 different kicks but 365 individual techniques.

"We've had some discussions about the differences between TKD and TSD kicks. How do HRD kicks differ?"

We try to adapt the kick to the person, rather than the other way around, so there is really not one way people kick. But of course the best way to explain technical stuff is always pictures:
DSL  : http://www.hwarangdo.tv/videos/MA_Fest94dsl.mov 
Modem: http://www.hwarangdo.tv/videos/MA_Fest94_56.mov


----------



## Hwarang (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry about the double post but the video is in Quicktime, so it'll probably be faster to see them directly from this page: 

http://www.hwarangdo.net/master/videos.php

The clip which shows the most kicking was "Martial Arts Fest '94", but Arnisador might also be interested in the knife and Danbong clip. Also because it shows smaller motions than the first clip.


----------



## pknox (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the links.  I also checked out the 7th Dan promotion video.  Very very impressive.  As someone who has spent some time studying joint locking, I could see that there was a great deal going on in the application of the techniques.  Some of them reminded me almost of Aikido, but a bit more on the "nasty" side.  Adding in the kicks, it is quite a formidable system indeed, and the gentleman in the video is quite a talented practitioner.


----------



## Quick Sand (Nov 16, 2003)

Holy Cow !!

I'd have to really trust my own skill and my partners skill to let them come at me swinging a sword.


----------



## pknox (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *Holy Cow !!
> 
> I'd have to really trust my own skill and my partners skill to let them come at me swinging a sword.  *



Very true.  My guess is that would up the intensity just a wee bit as well, eh?


----------



## Quick Sand (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Very true.  My guess is that would up the intensity just a wee bit as well, eh? *



Yeah, WAAAAYYY too intense for me.  :anic:


----------



## dohap (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah, intense...
but look cerafully when watching dan bong and knife demos. Why the opponent is not moving after the first strike? Total lack of "aliveness", also in real training with Henry.


----------



## Hwarang (Jan 4, 2004)

>> but look cerafully when watching dan bong and knife demos. Why the opponent is not moving after the first strike? Total lack of "aliveness", also in real training with Henry. <<

Haha - Aliveness(tm), the best slogan since "124% of all fights end up on the ground".

Dohap is referring to these videos:

Knife:
http://www.fightingstyles.com/htdocs/images/movies/KF_PreviewDSL.wmv
Danbong:
http://www.fightingstyles.com/htdocs/images/movies/DB_PreviewDSL.wmv

- The videos are from Fightingstyles.com and are short clips from instructional videos, intended to show basic concepts and movements with the knife, they are not demonstrations. 
- Master Lee is using a double edged Sog with a live blade. If the attacker moves, it will NOT demonstrate aliveness, because the attacker would die.

In Hwarang Do we proceed in three basic steps: learning the basic movements through form, applications, and then free form and sparring. The videos shows techniques from the first two steps.

If you really trained Hwarang Do Dohap you should know this.


----------



## dohap (Jan 4, 2004)

Slogan? Maybe. But very good. Better then fancy tricks.
1. "double edged SOG".. I'm impressed... so what it has to do with "aliveness"? Aliveness is about your opponent, not about what you do with him. 
2. and what with dan bong? is it so sharp? any move and opponent is dead?
3. we are 30 years after first public demos with live blades, so I'm sorry I find it as far away from reality as hoshin.dg.sul. 
(yes, I know, it's written without points and with spaces between...)


----------



## Hwarang (Jan 4, 2004)

lol - there's 10 active threads on Hwarang Do, I'm not going to post on aliveness as well. I'm sure there're plenty threads you can go play.

But you did understand that it's not demonstrations, but clips from training videos (www.fightingstyles.com), right?


----------



## dohap (Jan 4, 2004)

of course.
but that don't change anything. one attack - 5 counters without opponent's move...

don't You think it's great to have this forum living?


----------



## Hwarang (Jan 5, 2004)

Dohap
>> but that don't change anything. one attack - 5 counters without opponent's move... <<

Let me repeat: In Hwarang Do it goes in three basic steps: learning the basic movements through form, applications, and then free form and sparring. The videos shows techniques from the first two steps.
Master Lee alone = step one, basic movements
Master Lee with the "attacker" = step two, applications for the basic movements (not step three, ok?)

>> don't You think it's great to have this forum living? <<

Yes, I think it's great with a lot of posts on Hwarang Do! I just wish there were not so many active threads, no time to go deeper. How about you choose a couple of topics you like to discuss at a time instead of posting one-liners in all Hwarang Do discussions?


----------



## dohap (Jan 5, 2004)

yes, yes...
I know the way of teaching...
but still why is he doing so many fast movements on not moving opponent? It has nothing to do with ways of teaching, simple teaches you too long combinations that never work...
like I said - just like hoshindgsul...


----------

